# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  *** April 2019 Challenge: Pirates! ***

## Diamond

I don't know about y'all, but I'm still worn out after last month's mega-challenge.  So let's do something fun this month.  XCali had a great idea:




> Since Wizards of the Coast is gearing up to release a fine nautical adventure, I think in May. Ghosts of Saltmarsh, I dare ya all to create a mighty fine Piraty themed map. Yarr!!
> 
> So, either ye create an island chain map, or a delta region that is up for exploration of a Pirate crew, or create yerself an encounter map that is set on the highseas where storms and beasties abound. There be many possibilities!
> 
> Who be with me?!!! Ready your blades and quills and let there be adventure!


Your challenge this month is to create a pirate-themed map.  XCali mentioned three examples above, but let the skies be your limit, my friends.  As long as the map is definitely piratical in nature and would be viewed that way by an innocent bystander who knows nothing of this challenge, you're good.

The usual errata:

Please make sure to title your threads like so:  April 2019 Challenge: <<your title here>>Also please do not forget to insert this tag before each work-in-progress picture you post: ### Latest WIP ### There's even a handy little button for it, in the middle row of the tool bar.  For the new folks out there, this is so your map shows up in the thumbnail image scraper and people will be able to see it at voting time.This challenge will end Tuesday, April 30th, at or around 9PM Pacific time.

Now go forth and map, ye scurvy scalawags!

----------


## Adfor

ARRR this be a mighty fine chance to expatiate Cuttler's merry crews, the Bloody Freeboots!

Can't wait to see all the corsair themed mappery!

----------


## MistyBeee

'will be without me this month, but oh, I hope we'll see some awesome pirate ships !!

----------


## XCali

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Yaaaarrr!

----------


## RenflowerGrapx

OHMYGOSHYESSS YESSS YESSS!


I don't have time, but YEEESS! ARR i want more piratish stuff! please!

U.U I'm not sure I can take part of this challenge, but i'm trying to clean up my schedule for it.
O.O

Wanna sail.

----------


## MapMappingMapped

I was excepting a farce!  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 
I'm still entering, however.

----------


## Diamond

> I was excepting a farce!  
> I'm still entering, however.


Y'know, I wracked my brains trying to come up with a _good_ challenge that would fit the April Fool's theme, and I just couldn't do it.   :Frown:   If you've got suggestions, post 'em in the Challenge Suggestions forum, and they may be used for future challenges...

----------


## MapMappingMapped

> Y'know, I wracked my brains trying to come up with a _good_ challenge that would fit the April Fool's theme, and I just couldn't do it.    If you've got suggestions, post 'em in the Challenge Suggestions forum, and they may be used for future challenges...


Oh, I wouldn't be able to come up with anything either! I just half-expected something like a challenge that got taken down after a day, or something else like that. But Pirates are easy to turn into something silly - I've got myself a few ideas...

----------


## Diamond

> I just half-expected something like a challenge that got taken down after a day, or something else like that.


Oh dang, that didn't even occur to me.  *Files away for next year...*

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Eh..... Map a needle in a haystack?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogie

Diamond: " Oh dang, that didn't even occur to me. *Files away for next year...*  "

April 2020: Map the scent of silence................................. April Fools !!  Draw a fort.

----------


## waldronate

> April 2020: Map the scent of silence................................. April Fools !!  Draw a fort.


I think you spelled that last word wrong, based on the topic.

----------


## Bogie

> I think you spelled that last word wrong, based on the topic.


Do you mean it should have been FOOT or FART?

----------


## waldronate

> Do you mean it should have been FOOT or FART?


Those would work too, I suppose.

----------


## Diamond

That's right, me hearties, ye venture into Port Fartfoot at yer own risk!

...Hmm, I might have an idea for this now...

----------


## Diamond

Hey all, just a reminder:

PLEASE do not forget to include this tag:  ### Latest WIP ### in front of any work-in-progress picture you post.  Without it, the thumbnail scraper won't pick up the image, and it won't be visible when I post the gallery link at voting time.  Your entry will still be eligible to be voted on, but no one will be able to see it without that tag, unless they actually go into your specific thread.

There is a button for the tag, so you don't even have to type out the whole thing.  It looks like a little brown puzzle piece with WIP written in diagonal gold letters across it.

----------


## Diamond

Hello me hearties!  This just be a reminder that the challenge be ending in about five sundowns.  Drink yer grog and make haste for that final stretch!  Arrr!!!

----------


## Bogie

Here is my Pirate compilation:

----------


## ChickPea

Sorry I couldn't take part. I've been on holiday here.

 :Wink:

----------


## Bogie

Looks like a beautiful place CP!  Have a great vacation!

----------


## Jaxilon

I wish I wasn't doing so much travel this month. I actually have a pirate island in my world that I do want to map so this would have been perfect. Ah, well, maybe next month..even tho I loose half of it doing more travel. After that however, I think things will settle down again..sort of.

----------


## Tonquani

I just have to say that I think the standard of maps from everyone this month is absolutely superb.  I have no idea how I am going to whittle down my votes - I may just have to vote for all of them!!!!

----------

